# Goat Doe with nursing kid very high in EPG count and COCCI



## TinyHoofFarm (May 5, 2021)

So i have a doe that i have waited for to kid and she kidded the other day on may 2. about a month ago she had a epg count of 650 and 200 cocci so i wanted to wait until the baby was born to worn since she wasn't horrible but now she is at 1700 epg and 700 cocci.

is corid okay for nursing kids?

can I use both cydectin and corid at the same time? will it affect the baby nursing?

i am unable to use safeguard or ivermectin as it is resistant in my herd


----------



## farmerjan (May 5, 2021)

Corid will not hurt the baby, We use it on baby calves all the time for coccidiosis.  I would do a drench wormer of cydectin for the doe.... half strength... then again in a few days.  If you do too much all at once and the worms die she could get a "poisoning" by them all dying inside her gut tract.... sometimes they will bloat, but it could just make her very sick.  I would do the wormings  4-6 days apart... to not hit her too hard all at once, and it will not give them time to build up any resistance.  Then worm again in 2-4 weeks or whatever it calls for.

There is another wormer that is used here and for the life of me I cannot come up with the name... seems to work on herds and flocks that are resistant....  thinking Panacur but I am not sure.... also valbazen I think is used.  But I honestly am not a goat person, just help out some friends sometimes with their goats.  We have cattle and some sheep, chickens.....

Have you tried a garlic drench?  @Mike CHS  uses a garlic type on his sheep....


----------

